# What is this low growing weed?



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Grows in patches in my lawn.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

That looks like Doveweed to me.

You can pull it by hand if there's not a huge amount of it or hit it with Celsius (slow burn) or MSM (fast burn). Or go nuclear and use MSM and Sulfentrazone&#129322;

I used straight MSM and it worked but the nuclear option seemed to really accelerate things.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

TampaBayFL said:


> That looks like Doveweed to me.
> 
> You can pull it by hand if there's not a huge amount of it or hit it with Celsius (slow burn) or MSM (fast burn). Or go nuclear and use MSM and Sulfentrazone🤪
> 
> I used straight MSM and it worked but the nuclear option seemed to really accelerate things.


Thanks! What is MSM?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

https://www.domyown.com/alligare-msm-60-herbicide-p-22075.html

or

https://www.domyown.com/msm-turf-herbicide-p-18053.html

This is one to be careful with though. So, read up a bit before using it. I am very new to using it, but it can have some side effects.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

This one will smoke alot of stuff Doveweed included (MSM and Sulfentrazone).

https://www.domyown.com/blindside-herbicide-wdg-p-2679.html


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

